# what about full contact wrestling!



## wildenergy (Nov 5, 2006)

hi everyone
can you tell me why isn't there any place here specificly for 
full contact  wrestling?i am a yellow in full contact wrestling and i 
couldn't find much sources on line,so give me your suggestions,pls.
i like to  know how people work on full contact wrestling in other places!
thx
wildenergy


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Nov 5, 2006)

On this forum, you'd probably find a lot of useful information in the Grappling and MMA sections.  I just don't think "Full Contact Wrestling" is a term that gets used much, at least by us.  Not that there is anything wrong with it, just different.

Hope that helps,

Jeff


----------



## still learning (Nov 5, 2006)

wildenergy said:


> hi everyone
> can you tell me why isn't there any place here specificly for
> full contact wrestling?i am a yellow in full contact wrestling and i
> couldn't find much sources on line,so give me your suggestions,pls.
> ...


 
Hello, HUH? ...Wrestling is usually a sport, you will find in most schools high schools and college's .There is also the Professional wrestling schools.

Now if you are asking about learning wrestling type of martial arts, there is so many school listed under different names, Jujitus,Judo,..there is Chinese styles,Korean styles,and many others  too..(can't remember the name of the these styles-sorry.

Wrestling can only be learn by doing (full contact).

You want to learn about take downs,locks,chokes,pins,striking....LOOK for a good JUDO school, should meet your requirements.

Judo is more than what many people think it is...A LOT MORE!  You will learn how to fall,roll,sweeps,take downs and  of course how to grapple...Just my thoughts on this (My son and daughter are on the High school wrestling team and Judo team.) ........Aloha


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Nov 5, 2006)

you'll want to ask around for any of the following terms:

mixed martial arts

brazilian jiu jutsu

no holds barred

cage fighting

octagon fighting

that will find you what you're looking for.  'full contact wrestling' isn't a widely-used term, but any of the above should fit your bill just fine.


----------



## KOROHO (Nov 5, 2006)

What exactly is "full contact wrestling"?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 5, 2006)

wildenergy said:


> hi everyone
> can you tell me why isn't there any place here specificly for
> full contact wrestling?i am a yellow in full contact wrestling and i
> couldn't find much sources on line,so give me your suggestions,pls.
> ...


 
Both the MMA and Western Martial Arts Forum (General) cover wrestling topics.

Also, MT Senior Moderator Andrew Green would probably be able to direct you to some good info. Check his MMA sub-forum and post some questions.


----------



## zDom (Nov 6, 2006)

still learning said:


> You want to learn about take downs,locks,chokes,pins,striking....LOOK for a good JUDO school, should meet your requirements.
> 
> Judo is more than what many people think it is...A LOT MORE!  You will learn how to fall,roll,sweeps,take downs and  of course how to grapple...Just my thoughts on this (My son and daughter are on the High school wrestling team and Judo team.) ........Aloha



I agree. If there was a judo school within 50 miles of here my children would be THERE, with little bells on their judogis.

Ok, maybe I would just put the bells on their shoes so they wouldn't get in trouble for jingling during class, but you get the idea


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 6, 2006)

KOROHO said:


> What exactly is "full contact wrestling"?



I think the real question is what is "No-contact" wrestling, or "Semi-contact" wrestling 

*has a strange vision of how a no-touch triangle choke or hip throw would work...*


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 6, 2006)

wildenergy said:


> hi everyone
> can you tell me why isn't there any place here specificly for
> full contact  wrestling?i am a yellow in full contact wrestling and i
> couldn't find much sources on line,so give me your suggestions,pls.
> ...




Ok, a more serious answer.

I got no idea what "Full contact wrestling" is.  I am guessing it is basically yet another generic name for "Mixed Martial Arts."  I do find it a little odd that it has a ranking system as that is not at all common in western systems, but whatever keeps the students in.

But I think what you are doing will safely fit under either grappling, or MMA sections.  There is no "Full contact wrestling" section as I am going to hazard a bit of a guess that you are the only one doing anything under that name here.  I'd also hazard a guess that it is a very localized term, possibly only your school, or group of schools.

That doesn't mean no one here does what you do, I bet there are more then a few that do, but they do it under a different name.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 6, 2006)

Like everyone else here look in the MMA forum and the grappling forum.  I think you will find plenty of good posts on full contact wrestling in those areas.  Good luck and I hope to read some of your posts.


----------



## bobster_ice (Nov 6, 2006)

wildenergy said:


> can you tell me why isn't there any place here specificly for
> full contact wrestling?


 
I thought wrestling was full contact, I take it I was wrong.


----------



## wildenergy (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi everybody
Thank you all!!!!!!!
I think now i know where to go!
MMA SECTION
thx


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 9, 2006)

I must admit when I read the first post I was wondering what no contact wrestling was too! I believe in some places they have toe wrestling, it that semi contact?


----------

